# Nighttime ice fishing with lights?



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

I've gotten to love night fishing for crappie with underwater green lights...great way to have a good time on the water in the heat of Summer...Probably one of my favorite trips now....I found some YouTube fishing video where guys were doing this (night/lights) under the ice....has anyone else done this?











I know there's no ice for this yet, but the folks I can occasionally drag out to fish with me won't do this. No way. Anyone game for trying it out? I have lights, heater and tent, just not willing to do this by myself. (bad daylight ice experience on Kiser by myself two years ago taught me NO WAY do I want trouble on the ice by myself at night); Even if nobody is into this, the porn value of the youtube links are worth a look.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

We get good ice I am interested, just depends where you are located.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Never fished with green lights, but I’m set-up for night fishing in both my flip-over & hub. I’ve ice fished for crappie on a few clear lakes in Michigan where it is pointless to try fishing during the day.

You supply 4" of ice within a 2hr drive of Cincinnati, and I will be there! Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Rooster, dozens of folks on at Long Island this morning at Indian lake, fyi.. I got the "no where to park" pics from some friends..Lol 
apparently no one works for a living anymore...


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Best ice fishing for crappie at Buckeye back in the mid to late 80’s was after dark with a Coleman lantern inside the shanty. Fish were often caught 1-3’ down.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Rooster, dozens of folks on at Long Island this morning at Indian lake, fyi.. I got the "no where to park" pics from some friends..Lol
> apparently no one works for a living anymore...


Yeah, I didn’t feel comfortable risking a “sick day” and a 2hr drive for the possibility of fishing there. Hopefully the weatherman is wrong, and the ice will stick around & grow for a few days.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Salmonid said:


> Rooster, dozens of folks on at Long Island this morning at Indian lake, fyi.. I got the "no where to park" pics from some friends..Lol
> apparently no one works for a living anymore...


when you get 3 days a year to ice fish... i was almost sick today as well


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

It sucks over the last couple years the only weekends with barely enough ice to fish, were the same ones that all the fishing shows were held on and I am always doing seminars and working booths for my sponsors, I was hoping for early ice this year but at this point, were talking late ice if any at all. Nothing like brad new ice equipment that's going on 3 years old that I still haven't used yet. Frustrating...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL, The really sad part is that to fill the hole left empty by the weather…….I keep buying more ice gear.

Heck, I was looking at green lights because of this thread, not sure they will help me catch fish, but the green glow under the ice is too cool!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hortance said:


> I've gotten to love night fishing for crappie with underwater green lights...great way to have a good time on the water in the heat of Summer...Probably one of my favorite trips now....I found some YouTube fishing video where guys were doing this (night/lights) under the ice....has anyone else done this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you located? I have fished with a lantern for light under the ice,in a pond known for huge crappie and dink bluegills. We only tried it one night. There was 14" of ice easy. We drilled a hole 12ish inches down,sat the lantern in the hole,then put a 5 gallon steel drum over top the lantern to reflect the light down. All we caught was dink gills,but we only caught them near the light. I've always wanted to try it in a couple clear water ponds with crappie here around cbus but the ice hasn't been right for me to get out on them at night yet. 
The light you refer to would probobly work even better. I'm gonna pick one upeventually.... besides ice fishing there a great way to kill a summer night!


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

I’m definitely interested if we get decent ice. I’m on the west side of columbus so willing to do columbus, Dayton, Springfield, etc.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The home guys on Higgins use green lights to catch smelt. Been there and it's awesome with hundreds of people and all kinds of shanty's. It was a night I'll never forget. Started at dark and by 2am it was still going! They had a group of guys going around and judging hats! The weirder the better! Lots of holes drilled about about a foot deep and bottles of booze in them to be ice cold! Our guess this was on 5 acres with a couple hundred people. Couple shanty's were lawn sheds brought on the ice with roll back tow trucks! Generators and running lights and microwaves for the kids to fix popcorn. When someone would get a smelt hooked the "yell" would be "Get The Net" or "Get The Gaff"! Water was 80 feet deep and the ice was 22 inches thick. I drove my truck off the beach to find a spot.


----------

